
Introducing Solid, BuzzFeed’s CSS and component library - duck
https://medium.com/buzzfeed-design/introducing-solid-1c16b1bf4868#.6x91826ug
======
jeffehobbs
Seconding slackstation -- small/tidy aside, there's little impetus to to have
enthusiasm for this product over Bootstrap or competing libraries. You haven't
differentiated yourselves in any way past what your older internal processes
were. Even if this only had one whiz-bang component, that would be something.
But this is just a lesser version of already existing products.

------
slackstation
It's a subset of Bootstrap with BEM naming conventions.

Seems like another group of front-end developers who had too much time on
their hands and instead of just writing a style guide on top of Bootstrap or
Foundation, decided to rewrite the CSS styles below it as well.

Welcome to maintaining a separate status quo.

~~~
grrowl
Bootstrap is way too heavy to build upon for something on the scale of
BuzzFeed, for so many reasons. Reimplementing a subset is easy and quick and
won't bloat everything up.

------
gregthompsonjr
Sooo cleeean!

